# draw in walleye prey



## edjoebasser (Oct 22, 2005)

Try and bait up the bait walleyes are after go to a point and chum- alfalfa pellets and cotton seed meal bait fish of all kinds love this --just fish the next day or at least 12 hours after you chum


----------

